# concealed carry



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there folks, 1st and most important I want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, surrounded by family and friends...
2nd, I wanted to share about a holster I found at "urban carry". This is the neatest holster, probably everyone already has heard about it and as usual I'm late..lol...anyway, it's pretty cool I think and I have one for hubby and myself coming as a Christmas gift this year...
Have to go make almond roca so once again, Merry Christmas, to me that means peace, joy, confidence, hope...so again I say to you, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

neldarez said:


> Hi there folks, 1st and most important I want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, surrounded by family and friends...
> 2nd, I wanted to share about a holster I found at "urban carry". This is the neatest holster, probably everyone already has heard about it and as usual I'm late..lol...anyway, it's pretty cool I think and I have one for hubby and myself coming as a Christmas gift this year...
> Have to go make almond roca so once again, Merry Christmas, to me that means peace, joy, confidence, hope...so again I say to you, Merry Christmas.


link or pic of the holster please!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Dakine said:


> link or pic of the holster please!


if you google...urban carry, it's right there under concealed holster...it has a video a couple of minutes long, it's rather expensive $65.00 but it will last forever and it's made in the USA....hope that helps, I didn't know how to get the link...lol


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a link to a seven minute video.






I'm not a fan of holsters that don't stay open for reholstering. It is different from anything I've seen before. Give us a range report after you try it out. I'll be very interested in your experience with it.

The price is not all that bad.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

neldarez said:


> if you google...urban carry, it's right there under concealed holster...it has a video a couple of minutes long, it's rather expensive $65.00 but it will last forever and it's made in the USA....hope that helps, I didn't know how to get the link...lol


Ok, I did go to their site and I'm not sure what holster for what pistol you're buying and their site isn't really oriented to that.

I don't think $65 is spendy at all, but I'm sure many others do, when I buy a new gun that I want to use in IDPA competitions I'm automatically adding $200 for gun + mag holsters in my minds spend, so I know what I'm getting into. I may cost justify it later but I at least paid cursory attention to the facts before glossing them over lol!  (which I do a LOT... when I want my toys ROFL!!!!!!!)

ohh you can eat food tomorrow or you can buy another AR rifle, where are you going to put it???? I don't care, buying the gun, needed to skip lunch anyway... (this is very tongue in cheek, but it's basically yeah, I chase a great deal when I see one)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd probably try to make that myself instead of purchase it, it's not form fitted to a specific pistol model so considering the spend I've already laid out on my leather kit, I can do that... thankfully lol 

still tho, the video posted does show some high points of it, it's nice!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Dakine said:


> I'd probably try to make that myself instead of purchase it, it's not form fitted to a specific pistol model so considering the spend I've already laid out on my leather kit, I can do that... thankfully lol
> 
> still tho, the video posted does show some high points of it, it's nice!


When I ordered the holsters, I ordered each one according to the pistol, such as my hubbys' was a medium for a s&w 9mm where mine was a small for a sig...it says they are stiff for awhile but will conform quickly if worked to soften and perhaps to add oil to the holster to help soften it faster. I'm really excited about these and will absolutely tell you guys what we think after wearing them for a bit...they should arrive this tuesday...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

neldarez said:


> When I ordered the holsters, I ordered each one according to the pistol, such as my hubbys' was a medium for a s&w 9mm where mine was a small for a sig...it says they are stiff for awhile but will conform quickly if worked to soften and perhaps to add oil to the holster to help soften it faster. I'm really excited about these and will absolutely tell you guys what we think after wearing them for a bit...they should arrive this tuesday...


NICE! cant wait to hear your evaluations!


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

If stiffness is a concern you may want to try something I do with leather items . . .

Apply Neatsfoot oil (or any other leather oil will work) to all surfaces inside and out. While watching TV work the leather with your hands. Pay close attention to make sure you bend the leather back and forth and, using both hands, bend the leather sharply to relax all of the leather fibers. Many times you can turn stiff leather into baby-skin-soft pliable material. With time the oil will work it's way deep into the fibers and will not present an oily surface. But the oil will darken the leather if that is a concern - it is never a concern to me.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

This comment from YouTube might be of interest:

"you need to cut that concealed carry card holder off. it was the main culprit with snagging for me. as soon as I cut it off I never had another snag withdrawing."


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

There are a couple different versions of this holster out there, but they aren't for me. I'm not a holster snob, if it works for you great. I've got a storage bin of holsters that were either advertised to work or looked like they would work, that don't work for me. When I say that they don't work, it may be either from a comfort standpoint or that the holster leaves a major "tell" that I am carrying.

A few that I use work as "advertised", but the ones I generally use everyday have been modified and equipped with cannibalized parts from the best of other holsters. 

If you are looking hard, and know what to look for, you can see that I'm carrying a pistol. If you just glance and don't look really hard, you'll be surprised if you frisk me. It doesn't matter what I'm wearing because the holsters have been tailored to what style of dress I'm wearing.

That is what concealment is really about. No one knows except you.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

practice practice practice, is the biggest challenge for anyone using a concealed holster. I've seen folks have hangups with external paddle holsters and smooth draw. 

IMHO I'd rather have a holster that offers more comfort and conceal-ability than opt to leave it in the car or at home. If it has certain limitations to its draw you can change your tactics on when, where and how you draw.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Dakine said:


> NICE! cant wait to hear your evaluations!


ok Dakine, here is my evaluation.....I sent the one for hubby back, he has a belly and that really got in the way of drawing the pistol....because he wears his belt under the belly, his belt is pretty tight so it just wasn't working for him. They were great about taking it back...as for mine, well, I'm pretty short and the holster I got me was for a 380, nice and small but the holster and pistol stabbed me in the upper leg....I could lose about 8-10 pounds but I don't think that's going to make me any taller....I could easily draw the pistol, that wasn't a problem at all, just trying to sit the pistol jabbed into me....standing up and walking, it was incredibly comfortable and another really really important item for girls is, if you have to go potty, you don't have to worry about what to do with the pistol, it stays right in the holster....anyway, that is how it worked for us....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

neldarez said:


> ok Dakine, here is my evaluation.....I sent the one for hubby back, he has a belly and that really got in the way of drawing the pistol....because he wears his belt under the belly, his belt is pretty tight so it just wasn't working for him. They were great about taking it back...as for mine, well, I'm pretty short and the holster I got me was for a 380, nice and small but the holster and pistol stabbed me in the upper leg....I could lose about 8-10 pounds but I don't think that's going to make me any taller....I could easily draw the pistol, that wasn't a problem at all, just trying to sit the pistol jabbed into me....standing up and walking, it was incredibly comfortable and another really really important item for girls is, if you have to go potty, you don't have to worry about what to do with the pistol, it stays right in the holster....anyway, that is how it worked for us....


there are other options, especially for women who are carrying concealed. there are bra holsters, and unless you're wearing very tight fitting clothes with a very large framed pistol there's no reason why it can't be worn completely undetected and out of the way, even when nature calls!


----------



## sbk12 (Jan 21, 2016)

Can you draw from that while sitting?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been wearing holsters nearly every waking hour since I was a teenager. I have 2 large rubber maid storage totes and a packed filing cabinet drawer FULL of holsters. OWB, IWB, shoulder, pocket, belly band, seat belt, leather, molded, kydex, laminate, mass-produced, custom, cheap, expensive, on body, off body, etc., etc. I have more holsters than my wife has shoes and she has a LOT of shoes. What I have learned is that there isno good single option for every gun and every situation. Instead I go with the holster that works best for that particular gun / situation. And that only happens if I have lots of options. The two totes are holsters I bought and tried, but didn't love (or traded off the gun or are heavily worn). The drawer is full of holsters I use. It's about a 3:1 ratio.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Dakine said:


> there are other options, especially for women who are carrying concealed. there are bra holsters, and unless you're wearing very tight fitting clothes with a very large framed pistol there's no reason why it can't be worn completely undetected and out of the way, even when nature calls!


I've never tried a bra holster just because I don't think I can get to it easily or quickly. Even with practice. But I haven't looked at all that many of them. Would love to hear of other ladies who have good results with them and what type they are using. As well as what makes them work for you.

And not to be indelicate, but does size matter?


----------



## sbk12 (Jan 21, 2016)

bogey said:


> And not to be indelicate, but does size matter?


Always.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Let me introduce you to this website, lots of good information.

http://thewellarmedwoman.com/


----------



## sbk12 (Jan 21, 2016)

You could try this. http://shortbarrelshepherd.com/thats-what-she-said-womens-concealment-shorts-from-undertech/


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Love that site! Have been there a good but. Contemplated getting one of their holsters but haven't "pulled the trigger". Lol. May revisit it though


----------

